

Create Stores with Parse - xoail
https://parse.com/store

======
namuol
Hmm. They seem to be launching this almost as if its part of their service,
but really it's just a sort of general-purpose example that _utilizes_ their
services. Might this indicate some kind of partnership with Stripe?

Edit: Yup. [http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2013/03/21/stripe-partners-
with...](http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2013/03/21/stripe-partners-with-parse-
and-updates-android-and-ios-libraries-to-ease-accepting-payments-in-mobile-
apps/)

